# Ratebeers - 50 Worst Beers Of The World



## Bobby (10/6/06)

From here


> Rank Beer Brewer Score Ratings Style
> 1	Busch NA Anheuser-Busch Companies, Inc. 0.88	74	Low Alcohol
> 2	Black Label 11-11 Malt Liquor Miller Brewing Company (SABMiller) 0.91	17	Malt Liquor
> 3	Steelback Tango Steelback Brewery 0.93	40	Pale Lager
> ...



A few Australian beers get a mention. Outback brewery is right up there. I tried of there beers before and it was bloody awful.


----------



## normell (10/6/06)

Also from same site


BEST BEERS BREWED IN AUSTRALIA
These are the best beers, as rated by RateBeerians everywhere, that are brewed by the brewers of this area. A beer has to have 5 or more ratings to be listed here.
Name Brewer Ratings Score 
1 Redoak Baltic Porter Redoak Boutique Beer Cafe 10 98 

2 Thorogoods Billy Bs Golden Malted Apple Beer Thorogoods of Burra 21 97.5 

3 Little Creatures Pale Ale Little Creatures Brewing 180 93 

4 Southwark Old Stout South Australia Brewing (Lion Nathan Co.) 51 89.3 

5 Wig & Pen Velvet Cream Stout Wig & Pen Brewery 18 87.9 

6 Coopers Best Extra Stout Coopers Brewery Ltd. 407 86.4 

7 Coopers Special Old Stout Coopers Brewery Ltd. 58 82.2 

8 Redoak Christmas Cheer Redoak Boutique Beer Cafe 17 80.3 

9 Coopers Vintage Ale Coopers Brewery Ltd. 264 80.3 

10 James Squire Brewhouse Speculator James Squire Brewhouse 10 76 

11 Wig & Pen Pale Ale Wig & Pen Brewery 11 75 

12 Grand Ridge Moonshine Grand Ridge Brewing Co. 54 73.7 

13 James Squire Original Pilsener Malt Shovel Brewery (Lion Nathan Co.) 77 70.5 

14 James Squire Porter Malt Shovel Brewery (Lion Nathan Co.) 129 70.2 

15 Grand Ridge Supershine Grand Ridge Brewing Co. 42 68 

16 Wig & Pen Kamberra Kolsch Wig & Pen Brewery 16 65.6 

17 Redoak Wee Heavy Redoak Boutique Beer Cafe 15 65 

18 James Squire Australian Strong Ale Malt Shovel Brewery (Lion Nathan Co.) 73 64.6 

19 Mountain Goat Surefoot Stout Mountain Goat Beer Pty Ltd 40 64.3 

20 Burragorang Bock Scharers Little Brewery 38 63.8 

21 Matilda Bay Dogbolter Matilda Bay Brewing Co. (CUB) 41 63 

22 Matilda Bay Alpha Pale Ale Matilda Bay Brewing Co. (CUB) 25 62.8 

23 Wig & Pen Brewers IPA Wig & Pen Brewery 10 62.8 

24 James Squire India Pale Ale Malt Shovel Brewery (Lion Nathan Co.) 101 62 

25 James Squire Original Amber Ale Malt Shovel Brewery (Lion Nathan Co.) 120 61.2 


James Squire gets a lot of mentions

Normell


----------



## goatherder (10/6/06)

Aussies only scoring 5 in the bottom 50?

The seppo beer must be bad, Pure Blonde doesn't even rate a mention...


----------



## kook (10/6/06)

One thing to bear in mind with the top list, it only counts if there is more than 10 ratings. Because there aren't that many aussie raters, there are lots of microbrewed (ie Feral, etc) beers that don't reach that chart.


----------



## dicko (10/6/06)

normell said:


> Also from same site
> 
> 
> BEST BEERS BREWED IN AUSTRALIA
> ...



Hi Guys,

Has anyone tried the Thorogoods apple beer listed as No 2.
I gave it a go, and I must say, it is not one of my favourites.
I went to the brewery / orchard in Burra and the lady was very friendly and informative.
Long story short, I bought a couple of these beers, drank one and will be giving the other one away.
Mind you, this is only my opinion.

Cheers


----------



## kook (11/6/06)

I've tried the dark malted apple beer and really enjoyed it. It was like a blend of good, traditional scrumpy cider and clean darker dunkel-like malt flavours. Quite tart, and really refreshing. I'm hoping to get a few cases sent over west when I return home 

I do enjoy tart, funky beers though.


----------



## dicko (11/6/06)

kook said:


> I've tried the dark malted apple beer and really enjoyed it. It was like a blend of good, traditional scrumpy cider and clean darker dunkel-like malt flavours. Quite tart, and really refreshing. I'm hoping to get a few cases sent over west when I return home
> 
> I do enjoy tart, funky beers though.



Hi Kook,
The one I have tried so far is the light malted variety and I found it was too tart for my liking.
IMO it was similar to a champaign that had gone off and had that real cidery / vinegar taste.
I detected very little malt character at all, maybe the dark one is better.
I'll give it a try at the next opportunity
Cheers


----------



## jimmyjack (11/6/06)

> The seppo beer must be bad,



They are shockingly bad, I think that is why the micro revoloution took hold so quickly in the US!! Although Old English 800 Malt liquour is pretty good if your homeless  

Cheers, JJ


----------



## Weizguy (11/6/06)

goatherder said:


> Aussies only scoring 5 in the bottom 50?
> 
> The seppo beer must be bad, Pure Blonde doesn't even rate a mention...


 Good idea...let's not mention it here again either :excl:


----------



## jdsaint (14/10/09)

Can I add something to the worst beers in the world list? Now my number 1 worst beer in the history of my takings is
1-Furstenberg Premium Lager -22 stubbies left :unsure: 

Only bought it for the price and the crown sealed stubbies as well as a imported beer (germany) But come-on thats shits a killer champagne released as a beer WTF!

But on a good note, Also grabbed a single bottle of "matilda bay's fat yak pale ale" which goes to my number #1 beer in the world, I have tasted. and its aussie!

Maybe I got it the wrong way around should have been 1 stubbie of furstenberg and a carton of pale ale


----------



## Bribie G (14/10/09)

Someone please get Coopers 62 Pilsener put on the bad list.


----------



## jdsaint (14/10/09)

BribieG said:


> Someone please get Coopers 62 Pilsener put on the bad list.



yer they lost their traditional yeast in the bottle with that 1!


----------



## manticle (14/10/09)

Surprised Blue tongue's ginger infused lager hasn't made an appearance.


----------



## b_thomas (14/10/09)

Kingfisher is probably the worst I'd ever had. Mind you it was on tap in Bangalore so probably not the best place to be drinking it.


----------



## jonocarroll (14/10/09)

BribieG said:


> Someone please get Coopers 62 Pilsener put on the bad list.


hear, hear! I really struggled to finish the one I've tried.

I don't see how my hated of all liquids (not a beer... beer is drinkable) 'Geelong Pale Ale' missed the list.

Empire Lager is on there - now that's odd. It wasn't a great beer, but it wasn't foul. I reckon I've still got a bottle or two sitting around from my market research days.

There's two beers from an SA micro that I'd possibly put on a slightly longer list.

It would however be interesting to try a lot of those beers and identify what's wrong with them.


----------



## humper_zim (14/10/09)

haha # 2 Black Label used to be our regular back growing up in Zimbabwe when we couldn't afford Castle or Bohlingers!

Didn't taste too bad to our young and very naive palates! Im happy to say that my palate has changed and is being re-educated to the tastes of craft brewing.

Mike


----------



## Trav (14/10/09)

normell said:


> Also from same site
> 
> 
> BEST BEERS BREWED IN AUSTRALIA
> ...




Just thought i would mention that Kooinda Pale Ale of Melbourne is sitting at 64 Percentile so must be up there somewhere..maybe we dont have enough ratings
Rate beer rating 
Cheers Trav :unsure:


----------



## nickel (14/10/09)

One of my worst is that Carlton Premuim Dry, I'd rather drink cat's piss.


----------



## Bribie G (14/10/09)

b_thomas said:


> Kingfisher is probably the worst I'd ever had. Mind you it was on tap in Bangalore so probably not the best place to be drinking it.


I had a couple of bottles of Kingfisher at an Indian Restaurant in Maroochydore a few months ago, it was a very creditable International Lager with a lovely hop flavour and aroma and great malt. At six bucks a stubbie I didn't drink too much of it but good on the Indians.

Indian Hop buy coming up any time soon? :icon_cheers:


----------



## pbrosnan (14/10/09)

Hard to see how a list of best Australian beers couldn't include Alpha. Could the list have been compiled from mainly US voting? If not then it's a fairly inaccurate reflection of the Australian beer scene, IMHO.


----------



## kook (14/10/09)

b_thomas said:


> Kingfisher is probably the worst I'd ever had. Mind you it was on tap in Bangalore so probably not the best place to be drinking it.



I used to enjoy a kingfisher on tap while I waited for my Indian takeaway (in West London).

Not bad for a megalager, nice malt flavour anyway.

pbrosnan: That list is from 2006. http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/country/australia/14/


----------



## bum (14/10/09)

pbrosnan said:


> Hard to see how a list of best Australian beers couldn't include Alpha.



In a recent post from a board member who posts far too often for his own good (and yet I can't help but often agree with him) it was stated that the Alpha Pale is one of the most over-rated beers of all time. Furthermore, this person went on to claim that it tastes like a k&b beer.

I guess my point is that it is horses for courses and all such lists are pretty subjective. My guess is that the 50 worst list would look somewhat similar of the 50 best selling list. Someone likes that crap.

[EDIT: I should clarify that it is the opinions that make up the list that are subjective.]


----------



## Bakes (14/10/09)

Well another suggestion for this list, VB Raw. Somehow I received a six pack of it in the post today, perhaps a 'gift' (although if I received it from someone I knew, I would use the tissue paper wrapped around each bottle to stuff down their thraot until they ceased breathing) from CUB's marketing company. 

Anyway long story short, watered down VB. Terrible. One mouthful, shocking! Thought I'll give it the benefit of doubt and have a second. Bad Idea!! Down the sink, open one of my Galaxy Pale Ales to rid my mouth of this horrendous taste that was beginning to make my eyes water.

Has anyone else tried this beer? Are they normally presented wrapped in green tissue paper with stickers that assist in promoting the '4 natural ingredients used' in a box that has no discernable features on the outside to help determine what is in it? Not that I am against the packaging. With the exception of the green bottle I thought the packaging was quite good. If it were a micro using this packaging I would be impressed, however it did allude to a beer that may be actually worth drinking.....


----------



## bum (14/10/09)

Why do people get upset about beers like VB Raw?

Sure, anyone who is obliged to drink it should feel upset but, really, who is expecting something progressive on this scale in this market.

Man, today's episode of Neighbours was _terrible_! I really don't know why I watched it. I usually watch Das Boot 24 hours a day!


----------



## pbrosnan (14/10/09)

bum said:


> Furthermore, this person went on to claim that it tastes like a k&b beer.



"this person" (come on it's you isn't it?) and their taste buds have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## b_thomas (14/10/09)

kook said:


> I used to enjoy a kingfisher on tap while I waited for my Indian takeaway (in West London).
> 
> Not bad for a megalager, nice malt flavour anyway.
> 
> pbrosnan: That list is from 2006. http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/country/australia/14/




I think it may have been watered down with the local tap water - probably why is considered to be "on tap" beer there  

Never the less I had a date with the porcelain that evening week


----------



## bum (14/10/09)

pbrosnan said:


> "this person" (come on it's you isn't it?) and their taste buds have my deepest sympathy.



It was actually me but I was trying to avoid offending anyone and thought the following point was the real meat of the post.

But I will say this: that beer (purchased very recently so it might have changed in the latest batch - as these bigger "small" beers are want to do) had the closest thing to "twang" I have ever tasted in a commercial beer and the hopping tasted entirely bolted on.

IMO, obviously.


----------



## manticle (14/10/09)

pbrosnan said:


> Hard to see how a list of best Australian beers couldn't include Alpha. Could the list have been compiled from mainly US voting? If not then it's a fairly inaccurate reflection of the Australian beer scene, IMHO.




As in Matilda Bay Alpha?

If that's what you mean then read it again.

If not then which Alpha are you referring to?


----------



## pbrosnan (14/10/09)

manticle said:


> As in Matilda Bay Alpha?
> 
> If that's what you mean then read it again.
> 
> If not then which Alpha are you referring to?



Apologies, I missed it. Perhaps the intense hoppiness leads to the perception of twang. It's getting up towards a Green Flash or Stone Arrogant Bastard. LCPA is a fine beer as well but it's not a really hoppy APA.


----------



## bum (14/10/09)

I think the latest batch must be a pale (npi) of its former self. The Alpha I had was _barely_ hoppier than Fat Yak (another over-rated beer, but probably better overall than the Alpha I had).


----------



## boingk (14/10/09)

Hey, don't mind those Fat Yaks! Mind you, only time I drink them is up at the snow/Jindabyne. I really like them, yet to try them in a bottle so will give a heads up if the bottled gear isn't up to scratch.

As for the lists - its all on ratings. And who rates? Subjective is the name of the game, although I agree with the beers that I've had in the worst list and do really like some of the ones I've had in the best list.

Besides, aren't we here to make our own beers, and to hell with the establishment?

- boingk


----------



## bum (14/10/09)

boingk said:


> Hey, don't mind those Fat Yaks!



It is a good beer. If I have to drink a Fosters beer it'll be that one pretty much every time. I'm talking more about the absolute raves it gets, not sure it deserves to be anyone's favourite beer.

Or more to the point I don't think anyone deserves for it to be their favourite beer. So much great stuff about - get amongst it!


----------



## Wisey (8/11/09)

where is all the "great" stuff?

Out in the bush you dont get much choice


----------

